# B-Greek list?



## toddpedlar (Nov 14, 2008)

Another Greek question. I seriously took a crack at NT Greek the first time in about 1995 - and at the time I was part of the B-Greek email list (back when forums like the PB didn't really exist and all we could do was be part of mailing lists) 

Anyway, is it still around - or, even better, since there were tons of non-Christians or liberal Christians on B-greek, is there a list for NT greek that has some standards for entry that are a bit more stringent?


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm a member of B-Greek. It's interesting stuff. Bill Mounce has a blog now. It's probably helpful. There are a lot of online learning helps available, just google "biblical greek."


----------



## oworm (Nov 15, 2008)

Bill Mounce has a full suite of classes here and its all free! All you need do is register.
Class

Class


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 15, 2008)

oworm said:


> Bill Mounce has a full suite of classes here and its all free! All you need do is register.
> Class
> 
> Class



Yeah, I already am aware of that, and am well in the midst of his first course book - I'm asking mostly about email lists to discuss exegetical questions, not material the basics of Greek grammar, which I've got a lot of - but thanks for posting the links to his classes.


----------

